# Is there any typical height for Kitchen Counter outlets



## NHERal (Mar 24, 2008)

having a hard time deciding how high to go.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

A good little rule of thumb is 12". I go 12 to the bottom but some may go center or top.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

I usually set them at 48" off the finished floor (to the top of the box).


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

So I don't get yelled at, I meant 12" above the counter top:thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I kinda figured that!

Since the standard kitchen countertop height is 36", 48" from the floor is about right. 

Rob


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Standards here are 36" cabinets plus 2" top plus 4" splash = 42 plus a couple inches for reveal = 44" minimum.

Upper cabinets start @ about 54"


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Or maybe centered between CT and upper cabinets(18" space), 14" above CT.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

HouseHelper said:


> I usually set them at 48" off the finished floor (to the top of the box).


Me too.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If I'm tiling I try to make sure they will not leave a small edge of tile on one side/top or bottom

Some people like them righ up under the cabinits so that they will not be as noticeable. I think code indicates they can not be higher then 18" above the counter top ?


----------



## qbert (Mar 23, 2009)

individual counter spaces greater than 12in require receptacles
spacing so no point is less than 24in from recept
max is 20in above countertop


----------

